# Ford 1910 power steering



## SLICK_N_STICKY (Aug 16, 2012)

I just put a front end loader on my 1910 Ford. Now the power steering is hard to turn? It worked fine before? Tractor is in great shape and only has 700 hrs.Whats the deal?


----------

